# Hydroponics and Quality



## getnasty (Oct 1, 2011)

Read a thread on another forum where a couple of the members stated that growing in hydroponics, the bud is not as potent and flavorful as it is grown from soil. Just posting here to have this confirmed or debunked. Thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

IMO, there is no truth to that at all.  In addition, I simply do not believe that most people can tell the difference in bud grown hydroponically and that grow in soil.


----------



## Stoneage (Oct 1, 2011)

I had a friend of my wife, that thinks she knows it all... She said she could tell if it was Hydo, in a basement, outdoor, blah, blah, blah. She does not know that I grow. She was smoking some stuff that I grew, and commented that this tasted killer, and she said it tasted like some killer organic, outdoor. Little does she know, that it's Hydro, in a basement, growing right under her feet!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 1, 2011)

I assume you don't give it nutrients for the last week of flower before harvest?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

getnaqsty said:
			
		

> I assume you don't give it nutrients for the last week of flower before harvest?



If you were addressing me, you assume wrong.  I feed my girls right up to harvest.  I defy anyone to tell the difference after a good dry and cure.  I have grown many many years and have had the same kind of thing as Stoneage over the years.  These kind of people are full of it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 4, 2011)

thg are you still using flora nova?


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 11, 2011)

if anything id have to say hydro is more potent, just sayin!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> thg are you still using flora nova?



Right now, I am not.  But, simply because I bought gallons of the Flora series and I am poor in winter.  I do like the Flora Nova for vegging, just not for flowering.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2011)

It is funny our perceptions of the "other" ways to grow. I read a post on here somewhere the guy said dirt was the easy way, plant and forget...or something. I laughed...i find that not to be true.
We just need to all get together and bring bud and see if it tastes different. or all tested in a lab..


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been doing much testing in this area.
So many variables, it's crazy really.

OK, IF you grow with chem nuits and keep your plant HEALTHY throughout the grow until harvest, then yes, I dare anyone to tell the difference in if the herb was "flushed" or not. No way anyone can tell.

I have ran that way, running juice till the end, and all the Lab testing and patient feedback in no way showed any signs of being "harsh" or any weird testing results...at all.


On the flip side.........

If you run juice and your plants are overnuited and NOT healthy at Harvest, then yes, the herb will be not near as good. It will taste different and testing results will in fact show lower THC/cbd. Of course this could be due to the plant being fried and not grown to full health potential. In this case, a flush twords the end of the cycle will help with taste. Again, this could be from the plant not being healthy thoughout the grow.
You can fry the plant also with organic nuits also, and it will still taste bad.

Medium build up. That is the true issue. This is a whole other subject.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Read a thread on another forum where a couple of the members stated that growing in hydroponics, the bud is not as potent and flavorful as it is grown from soil. Just posting here to have this confirmed or debunked. Thank you!






			
				THG said:
			
		

> IMO, there is no truth to that at all.  In addition, I simply do not  believe that most people can tell the difference in bud grown  hydroponically and that grow in soil.




:yeahthat: If gown properly with a healthy plant


----------



## David Harritz (Jun 4, 2012)

As well as i think the growing of hydroponically will be better as there is not any interference of the atmosphere out side. Indoor the risk of the insect is alps gets reduced. so in my view hydro is better than soil but depends on the condition .


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2012)

David Harritz said:
			
		

> As well as i think the growing of hydroponically will be better as there is not any interference of the atmosphere out side. Indoor the risk of the insect is alps gets reduced. so in my view hydro is better than soil but depends on the condition .




I think your logic is flawed...I grow soil indoors and don't hve problems with pests and bugs. I think hydro might  out grow soil indoors but as long as you don't use soil brought in from outdoors both shld remian pest free provided you don't introduce pests to your grow room ie infected clones or tainted soil.  jmo


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2012)

> Read a thread on another forum where a couple of the members stated that  growing in hydroponics, the bud is not as potent and flavorful as it is  grown from soil. Just posting here to have this confirmed or debunked.  Thank you!


You'll find the same being said about "organics" or "indoor vs outdoor" or vice versa... 
"PROPERLY" grown bud. properly cured, is very near impossible to differentiate..IMO/E



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think your logic is flawed...I grow soil indoors and don't hve problems with pests and bugs. I think hydro might  out grow soil indoors but as long as you don't use soil brought in from outdoors both shld remian pest free provided you don't introduce pests to your grow room ie infected clones or tainted soil.  jmo



yup..... and "IMO" you simply cannot beat that good o'free sunshine with lights.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 7, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Read a thread on another forum where a couple of the members stated that growing in hydroponics, the bud is not as potent and flavorful as it is grown from soil. Just posting here to have this confirmed or debunked. Thank you!


 
Some very reliable sources say yes, and some very reliable sources say no.  Having done a lot of research on the internet, and from reading books by Cerventes and Rosenthal, I think the predominant opinion is that soil grows produce better taste.

Personally, being a new grower, I can't say.  I imagine that, like most things, the truth is somewhere in the middle.

But really, when the smoke is so potent that it only takes 2-3 hits to get really high, does taste really matter?  Not much time in there to really enjoy taste...And when the grows are done correctly, there is no discernable difference in potency between hydro and soil grows...the key here is "when done properly"...

Having said that, I'm a dedicated soil grower...because of the simplicity.

You're gonna find people who swear that their hydro grows taste as good as any soil grow.  I don't believe it, mainly because of the evidence given by the tastelessness of winter-grown hydroponic tomatoes vs. the wonderful tasting soil-grown tomatoes in the summer.

And you're gonna find people who swear that their soil grows produce just as much just as fast as hydro grows...again, I don't believe it.  Experts swear otherwise.

Whichever grow method you choose, if you keep it sensimillia (seedless) and give it proper nutrients, you will produce smoke that is infinitely better than the seed-filled crap that comes from Mexico.

Good luck to you.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> You'll find the same being said about "organics" or "indoor vs outdoor" or vice versa...
> "PROPERLY" grown bud. properly cured, is very near impossible to differentiate..



Just like Hick said.

Simply put if the grower knows what they are doing, there is no difference. 

I grow DWC with GH3, organic, indoor, outdoor, and do not flush, and nobody that I have smoked with can tell the difference. They can squeeze the buds, smell the buds,smoke the buds and they still cannot tell. ime


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> Some very reliable sources say yes, and some very reliable sources say no.  Having done a lot of research on the internet, and from reading books by Cerventes and Rosenthal, I think the predominant opinion is that soil grows produce better taste.
> 
> Personally, being a new grower, I can't say.  I imagine that, like most things, the truth is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> ...



Tomatoes aren't marijuana.  I had a buddy of mine that were growing clones from the same plant.  You absolutely could not tell any difference in taste between the 2.


----------



## getnasty (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread is from last October, but uh.... thanks AGAIN, guys! Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> This thread is from last October, but uh.... thanks AGAIN, guys! Lol




:doh:  doh


----------



## Locked (Jun 8, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> This thread is from last October, but uh.... thanks AGAIN, guys! Lol




Lol...I knew that. I was responding to this which was posted recently.



			
				David Harritz said:
			
		

> As well as i think the growing of hydroponically will be better as there is not any interference of the atmosphere out side. Indoor the risk of the insect is alps gets reduced. so in my view hydro is better than soil but depends on the condition .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...I knew that. I was responding to this which was posted recently.



LOL--I really couldn't make heads or tails from what that post was really trying to say.....


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Tomatoes aren't marijuana.  I had a buddy of mine that were growing clones from the same plant.  You absolutely could not tell any difference in taste between the 2.


 
Cool.  But, very respectfully I hope you understand because I *greatly* respect your knowledge and opinions, your friend does not carry the same weight with the masses as do master soil growers such as Cervantes, Rosenthal, and (IMHO) Subcool...

Although you and your friend may very well represent the correct assessment...I hope to soon find out for myself...In any event, I will let the evidence lead me to the correct suspect...with no pre-conceived paths to said suspect...

But with all due respect (which is VERY MUCH) I accept that you may be 100% correct.  I intend to find out for myself...

As always, thank you for your rsponse THG...you are, well, a goddess when it comes to MJ growing...and with good reason...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL--Trust me, I take no offense.  However, IMHO, we have many growers here whose knowledge could certainly challenge people like Cervantes, Rosenthal, and Subcool....they simply wrote books or made their voices more heard.  I really do not believe that they have more knowledge than anyone else who has been growing as long.  Experience makes us better growers or we would most likely give it up.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with your latest comment THG ive proved many of Cervantes stoopid 'this way is the only way' wrong wrong and wrong again.
He was probably correct at time it went to press but that was many moons ago and times/techniques/strains and most importantly growers knowledge have all come a long way since.
T4


----------

